# Coffin Shaped Favor Box?



## ashleybloom06 (Jul 30, 2009)

I'm searching for these. My son is having a "Nightmare Before Christmas" themed party for his birthday


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Depends on what would work best, but here are several options:

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...sCatalog&x=0&sd=Coffin-Shaped+Tins+With+Mints

http://www.orientaltrading.com/ui/b...uctsCatalog&x=0&sd=Coffin+Invitation+In+A+Box


If you're crafty, there are lots of great tutorials out there to make some amazing favor/invite boxes:

http://www.marthastewart.com/article/coffin-treat-box

http://www.ravensblight.com/deluxcoffinboxes.html
(LOVE this site - check out the rest of the toy shop to see other wonderful toys you can build)


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Lot-6-RIP-Coffi...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a521e950c


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Try this - www.pushindaisies.com They have some great coffin cardboard boxes and other really cool stuff you could probably use. Including chocolate coffins candy favors with lil skeletons inside. Fun site to search.*


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

I have no suggestions to suggest becuz these guys pretty much said it all!


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Try this - www.pushindaisies.com They have some great coffin cardboard boxes and other really cool stuff you could probably use. Including chocolate coffins candy favors with lil skeletons inside. Fun site to search.*


I love that site, but I've inquired about purchasing some of their stuff in the past and gotten no response. Have you ordered from them and had a good experience?


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*I have not. My friend has and she has never had a problem. If you have then maybe they should call first.*


----------



## Dracula's Mom (Sep 18, 2010)

*Found this site, I hope it will help*

With this you have the invitacion, plus the box can be given out with candies, so you have two in one 

http://www.4halloweencoffins.com/


----------



## Witchie_Woman (Aug 10, 2007)

Martha Stewart sells some. They're a little on the pricey side though. They come 6 to a pack and they are $7.99. However you could get them at Michael's with a 40% off coupon. They look like this:


----------



## RedSonja (Sep 18, 2004)

They had some clear plastic ones at the 99 only store!


----------

